# Irish Red Ale From Brewing Classic Styles



## JDW81 (29/1/12)

Has anyone made Jamil's Irish Red Ale from brewing classic styles?

Was listening to the podcast of the Red Ale show and it sparked my interest. I'm going through bit of a red ale phase at the moment and wouldn't mind giving one a shot.

If anyone has brewed one (or something similar) I'd love to know what you thought of it.

:beer: 

JD


----------



## bigandhairy (29/1/12)

I've got one in a keg at the moment (well half a keg anyway  ). I am really enjoying it and would have no hesitation recommending it. I'm by no means an expert on red ales but I do find this one very enjoyable.

Cheers
bah


----------



## JDW81 (29/1/12)

bigandhairy said:


> I've got one in a keg at the moment (well half a keg anyway  ). I am really enjoying it and would have no hesitation recommending it. I'm by no means an expert on red ales but I do find this one very enjoyable.
> 
> Cheers
> bah



Conventionally chilled or no chilled?


----------



## bigandhairy (29/1/12)

JDW81 said:


> Conventionally chilled or no chilled?


No chilled


----------



## therook (29/1/12)

If you like Irish Reds do yourself a favour and look through the recipe section for Screwtops or do a search through the rest of the forum for it.

It is like drinking nectar from the gods, you wont be dissapointed......in fact i'm going to do one  

Rook


----------



## fergi (29/1/12)

if you want to make a great tasting red ale look in the recipe data base for screwtops red ale,

this is a really easy brew to make and it is now my house beer,

everyone that tries it loves it.

screwy uses a couple of different yeasts in his versions but i use us05, it comes up as a great red ale.

fergi


----------



## yardy (29/1/12)

JDW81 said:


> Has anyone made Jamil's Irish Red Ale from brewing classic styles?
> 
> Was listening to the podcast of the Red Ale show and it sparked my interest. I'm going through bit of a red ale phase at the moment and wouldn't mind giving one a shot.
> 
> ...



mine's in the sig below, it started out close to BCS version and has had a few tweaks along the way, nice beer imho :chug: 

Yard


----------



## Pennywise (29/1/12)

Agree, I've made Yardy's red and it's a cracker


----------



## Pennywise (29/1/12)

Agree, I've made Yardy's red and it's a cracker


----------



## fcmcg (29/1/12)

I've made the BCS version then did another version with a couple of tweak's that placed well in competition...
I also used Irish ale yeast in one version and us-05 in another...the o5 does finish a bit drier in my opinion...
Really like the beer...


----------



## /// (29/1/12)

I've done one for 5 years now, Base malt + 5% 145 Crystal and 1-2% 1100 EBC Chocolate (I only use imported UK colors, the local stuff does not cut it, choc amount varies on brew house extract).

The dark chocolate I think is key, lifts the colour and gives a nice nose. Using a light chocolate leaves the beer to astringent and you do not get get the nose profile I chase.

I've gone every direction, even up to 50% Munich with this beer, but always return back to the old faithful. When i move it to the new Young Henrys Brewery I will be looking at the water chem, particuarly Carbonates and yeast. I was brewing it with too much cal chloride and did not add much in profile, kinda made it a bit meeh. 

US-05 is a bit of an evil yeast, it does the job well and its easy to chuck about, but is too clean. I like some character in these 'rough round the edges' beers, so will look at a few WL ale strains.

So my journey with this beer continues ...

Scotty


----------



## Bubba Q (29/1/12)

watching this with interest because i was only thinking about making the irish red from BCS when i have some kegs freed up last night


----------



## parrja (29/1/12)

I made it 2 weeks ago. Just filtered and kegged yesterday. Followed the BCS recipe to the letter and used US05. Quite dark but a nice red colour with the sun behind it. Very roasty (almost stout-like) at the moment but I expect this will mellow with a bit of time.


----------



## JDW81 (29/1/12)

fergthebrewer said:


> I've made the BCS version then did another version with a couple of tweak's that placed well in competition...
> I also used Irish ale yeast in one version and us-05 in another...the o5 does finish a bit drier in my opinion...
> Really like the beer...



How similar is it to the bridge road celtic red? Had a couple of these recently and was very impressed.


----------



## fcmcg (29/1/12)

JDW81 said:


> How similar is it to the bridge road celtic red? Had a couple of these recently and was very impressed.


Oh god only knows..been a while since I had one if those lol
Can only say some of the judges feedback in the comp were " I could have a few of these " 
It's all relative though..I'll make this beer again sometime and it won't have that lovely biscuity flavor another judge commented on and whilst it will still be a cracking beer it want be as good and it will all be because I held my tongue the wrong way lol 
Cheers
F


----------



## ged (29/1/12)

did a red ale recently which was a hybrid of the BCS, the Weyerman almanac and my own recipe. it came out very well indeed

45L

7.2kg 80% GP
0.9kg 10% Vienna
0.45kg 5% melanoidin
0.36kg 4% caraaroma
0.09kg 1% RB

45g NZ Willamette 12% (!) 45 mins
45g NZ Styrians 0 mins

#1084 at 18C for 3 days then 20C

OG 1055 (eff 88%)
FG 1011
IBU 23
EBC 31
Alc 5.74%

Didn't want it that alcoholic, aimed for high 4s, but the Braumeister smashed it on this one.


----------

